# 485 about to expire, waiting for Invitation with 75 points.



## gdlmsn (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I'm currently holding a 485 visa which will expire on May 21st, 2018

I've recently score 8 at A-PTE and updated my EOI to 75 points. - 6 April 2018

I'm worried that I won't receive an invitation before the expiration of my 485.

My question is: 

After leaving the country, if I receive an invitation and I apply for the 189 from overseas, do I still get a bridging visa and I can re-enter the country or I would have to wait until being granted PR(6-12 months)?

Is there a way to extend the 485?
What are the other visa options? 

I'm currently working full time as software engineer.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thank you, 
Giulio.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

I know, the current immigration trend is disheartening for thousands of genuine students/onshore applicants.
The good news is you will get an invite (if your occupation is not accountant or auditor) with 75 points in few months.

Bad news is I believe there is no way to renew or extend subclass 485 or 476 visa (once in a lifetime opportunity visa scheme)

When you get invited , if you are overseas at the time of visa lodgement, it will be counted as a offshore application and you will not be granted a bridging visa for this application. I would encourage you to take this opportunity and consider it as an extended vacation back your home country. Enjoy some fine and quality time with your folks and then come back once the grant has come through.

Regarding your job, if your firm can accommodate your request for a leave of absence of 12 months (possible in case of casual employment) , if not then unfortunately you might have to discontinue your job and look for a new one when you back in AUS. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## naveen3103 (Feb 21, 2018)

You can apply for tourist visa and even i did the same and i got it for 3 months


----------



## gdlmsn (Apr 18, 2018)

Thank you both for your response.
What if I apply for a student visa and I'll try to hold the BVA that i'll get for 28 days. If then i receive the invitation for my 189 visa while I'm still on the BVA will they grant me a BVC? Because that would allow me working rights.

Have you heard of anyone pulling this out? Would it mess around my 189 application?
What are the chances of being granted a student visa after the 485?

I've spoken with a few agent but no one has been able to give me a straight answer. 

Any help would be highly appreciated!


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

gdlmsn said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm currently holding a 485 visa which will expire on May 21st, 2018
> 
> ...


With 75 points you can get your invite in the next round for 189 as a software engineer. Check on the DIBP/DHA website to see when the next round. With 75 you will get an invite. Keep your documents all ready so that you can apply as soon as you get the invite and can go on the bridging visa.


----------



## gdlmsn (Apr 18, 2018)

Next round is on the 9th of May. literally tonight at 00:00


----------



## Sd1982 (May 4, 2017)

gdlmsn said:


> Next round is on the 9th of May. literally tonight at 00:00


You will get an invite tonight hopefully.


----------



## St.zoe (Jan 28, 2019)

*75 and 80points and still no invite after 2months*

Hi guys, 
I am currently facing the same problem. I have been waiting with 70points since February 2018 and acquired 75points on November 2018 as I turned 25. I have also opted for state sponsorship in NSW which gives me 80points and it is 28th Jan 2019 today and still no invitation. My 485 visa expires on April 20th and the stress is starting to really hit me. I have visited a Migration lawyer to check out my application and he too finds it very odd that I still haven't been invited.

I would be very grateful if someone could guide me through the best approach on how to deal with my situation.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

St.zoe said:


> Hi guys,
> I am currently facing the same problem. I have been waiting with 70points since February 2018 and acquired 75points on November 2018 as I turned 25. I have also opted for state sponsorship in NSW which gives me 80points and it is 28th Jan 2019 today and still no invitation. My 485 visa expires on April 20th and the stress is starting to really hit me. I have visited a Migration lawyer to check out my application and he too finds it very odd that I still haven't been invited.
> 
> I would be very grateful if someone could guide me through the best approach on how to deal with my situation.


Whats your occupation? Depending on what it is, 75 points may not be enough.


----------



## St.zoe (Jan 28, 2019)

My profession is Other Engineering Professionals (Naval Architecture)


----------

